# A ponderable position



## Saucy (Jul 28, 2004)

ok lets say u had the abilty to make anyone in the world like you, even fall madly in love with u, at any given time.

i do not know the detail on how this power would come about you, but imagine u had it.

would u want to use it?  

i mean think about it, u would never kno if people actually liked u or loved u,  u'd forever be haunted with the feeling that they do not.

then on the other hand, if u could make everyone like u, it would be to ur advantage, u could use it to gain fame, and of course fortune. U would also alaways have human affection and respect (yes u also have the power to gain anyones respect  )


what are ur thoughts on this,
ponder it deeply please.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 28, 2004)

wouldn't it be too dull? i mean, what's good when everyone's of the same thought? my girlfriend once told me that if there are two persons thinking alike (in every aspect of life), one of them must be odd... or sth like that, can't remember wise thoughts too well 

and power to make sb fall in love with you? brrr... sounds scary, but isn't that power within each and everyone from the start? 

but then again... well, need to ponder a little more on this one


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 28, 2004)

So I could just look at someone and snap my fingers and they would love me?


----------



## Saucy (Jul 28, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> So I could just look at someone and snap my fingers and they would love me?




theoretically, it is impossible but just think u have this power...maybe it wouldnt occur with the snap of the finger, but all u have to do is want that person to like or love u and they will


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jul 28, 2004)

What do you mean by "fall in love"? Do you mean _romantic_ love (eros) or do you mean that they would "love" you in the sense of brotherly (or sisterly) affection? 

If you mean romantic love, you are talking about the kind of love that becomes an obsession, such a power would be a curse of infinite proportions for you would never be able to choose among your countless suitors and have the rejected supplicants accept their dismissal! Doubtless, the situation would be fraught with peril and violence eventually as each supplicant - determined to win the object of his (or her) heart - engaged in whatever behavior was necessary to remove all rivals! Talk about bloodbath! Then, too, you would have acquired the everlasting emnity of every other female on the planet who would have been deprived of her _own_ lover. 

To get an idea of some of the consequences of such a "power", read The Voyage of the Dawn Treader in the Chronicles of Narnia wherein Lucy is reading from a spell book and comes across a spell which would make her more beautiful than all other women. She is sorely tempted to try it (because she is plain compared to her more beautiful sister), but she is "warned off" by the Lion for the consequences of the spell are dreadful to all - including the person who has been made more "lovely".

If you are speaking of the power to make people love you in a way that is _not_ "erotic" - as we love our friends, parents, siblings and children - that is a different story. Still, love that has been forced - however well intentioned - is not really love, but a false emotion. Again, in the Foundation Trilogy, a mutant nicknamed The Mule is able to make people love him through the power of his mind. He conquers most of the galaxy until he discovers another group of people whose _own_ mental powers rival his. He visits them taking with him his oldest and dearest "friend", a military leader who believes that he has come to love the dictator despite the fact that he, too, had been "forced" to acquiesce. He believes sincerely that The Mule can safely release him from his mental restraints since his affection is now natural. _However, _ when the dictator confronts these new rivals, they are strong enough mentally to release the man from his thralldom - and when they do, he is filled with rage and hate towards the man who has held him a mental captive in the bonds of "forced love" for so many years. Only the mental strength of the Mule's adversaries keep his "old friend" from tearing him apart. 

The simple fact is that you cannot "make" anyone love you and have that love be a matter of that person's own will. Indeed, if such a thing were possible, _God Himself_ would have done it long ago! But with the application of coercion comes the cessation of free will and love without free will is an oxymoron; that is, it cannot exist.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, sure. It would save alot of time spent getting to know each other....


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 29, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> Yeah, sure. It would save alot of time spent getting to know each other....



I may be wrong, but that seems like part of the "fun" (if I may use that word) of it all.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 2, 2004)

Human beings are not puppets; and turning them into puppets serves no purpose but to perpetuate your own vices.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 13, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> I'd probably use it to get a dream job or something. As for using it on everyone? No. And as for falling in love? No way! Anyone I like enough to want the love of does not deserve the hell that I apparantly would be!
> 
> PS: I would also use it if someone were to run at me with a knife or something.  And of course other times too if it might accomplish something worthy. I'd try not to abuse it too much though.


That sounds about right to me.


----------

